# My Long-Eared Hedgehog and Pinto



## HedgehogCute (Mar 17, 2010)

Show my pic of new member 
Long-Eared Hedgehog 's very cute


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: My Long-Eared Hedgehog*

Long Eared hedgies are very cute! I wish there were more in the US.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: My Long-Eared Hedgehog*

He is beautiful.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: My Long-Eared Hedgehog*

Aw what a sweet little face!!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Both are gorgeous! :mrgreen:


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh gosh, I LOVE seeing pics of long-eared hedgehogs. I heard they aren't as friendly as the APs, though. Is this true?


----------



## HedgehogCute (Mar 17, 2010)

For me,I think long-eared hedgehog are friendly similar with african hedgehog but he has big foot and long eared more than


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

They are both adorable


----------

